# Weeks parking in Pasau ?



## orridge (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi,

We are heading off for a weeks cycling along the Danube in September from Pasau, does anybody have any recommendations of places to park our motorhome for the week ?

Thanks .


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

The whole of Passau, was seriously flooded, a few weeks ago, so I would check that facilities are still available.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

http://news.nationalpost.com/2013/06/03/situation-dramatic-as-german-town-underwater-after-floods/

http://www.spiegel.de/international...uffers-worst-flood-in-500-years-a-903684.html


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

orridge said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are heading off for a weeks cycling along the Danube in September from Pasau, does anybody have any recommendations of places to park our motorhome for the week ?
> 
> Thanks .


Are you leaving the vehicle unattended? If so your first question is will the insurance cover it?

Sorry, I don't have any recommendations on where you can leave the vehicle.

Sandy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Given all that is said above, about flooding, I would check that there still is a cycle path along the river.

I'd also contact the tourist office in Passau about parking. My experience of German tourist offices and the National Tourist office is that they go out of their way to be helpful and your query about safe parking would be answered promptly.

http://english.passau.de/Tourist-Information.aspx

G


----------



## orridge (Apr 30, 2013)

Thought I would follow-up on this incase anybody needs the information.

The cruise company recommended www.globus-parkservice.de
which is about 10 minutes transfer by bus (included) to all the river cruises in Passau.

Parking was 63 Euro for the week and in a high security lookup.


----------



## homercostello (Jun 6, 2011)

*passau stellplatze*

hi providing the river is not flooded there is a free stellplatz at Winterhafen regensburgstrasse/Racklau 2 km outside Passau gps n48,57412 e13,42690 takes 60 motorhomes and is gravel. this is along side the river.
hope this helps


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We stopped along the southern Elbe in August and at first sight things looked OK. 
However some of the smaller towns had literally no shops open as they were all empty and obviously only in the first stages of drying out.
Good luck :wink:


----------

